# B14 Suspension Setup!



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

What kind of aftermarket Suspension are you running? I was thinking of doing some tweaks to my B14 Sentra SE Limited. it's more about aesthetics than it is about performance… Large wheel gap on the front end does that to ya  

I was thinking of doing just H&R/Eibach lowering springs but was worried about my shocks being shot after a few runs at the track.

What is the best setup such that I will:

1) not blow the bank
2) not have to bottom out
3) have a "decent" ride

Thanks for your Input!

bensa

[email protected]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I say go with the eibach prokits.

That's what I have on my car and it rides alot better than the Eibach sportlines. also get some AGX shocks/struts. and maybe some strut/sway bars. You won't regret it.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*quality ride*

Get quality springs of your choice. Eibach Pro-Kits are OK.. H&Rs are great, and also B+Gs will give you nice ride quality. Those are all mild drop (no more than 1.5inch) springs and you will still have fender gap, but they won't bottom out like they do on 2" drop set ups.
You wanna make sure you install good set of shocks with them.. Right now, KYB AGX are the only "decent" and reliable shocks available for B14. Get them, and you will be good.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Goldmember is right, B&G's are good and so are the Eibachs. I had a 99 SE-L and had Eibachs on and they rode great but I had to cut a coil (ghetto) to make the fender gap equal to the rear.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *but I had to cut a coil (ghetto) to make the fender gap equal to the rear. *


I've heard that getting b13 front struts and b14 rear struts (preferably KYB) evens out the gap plus gives you better travel. Cutting the springs is definately a no no, at least IMO.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I think spending money on a 1.6 automatic is a no no. (IMO) I am just kidding, I know that cutting the springs isn't ideal but the fender gap was bugging the hell out of me and the ride quality was only altered a little.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *I think spending money on a 1.6 automatic is a no no. (IMO)*


haha, don't worry, hopefully in a few months (more than A FEW), I'll be killin civics (and Camaros ) with a bluebird.


----------

